# Big Half 2022



## simmo223 (Sep 2, 2022)

Will DiabetesUK have a cheer point at the Big Half 2022 this coming Sunday 4th September 2022?  If so, where will you be on the route?

Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 4, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @simmo223

Were you taking part in the run?

I did find this list of runs where Diabetes UK is recruiting runners, though I’m not sure if it’s exhaustive?









						Choose your run
					

Join #TeamDUK and run towards a world where diabetes can do no harm. Whether you’re a complete beginner or you’ve been running for years, we’ve got the perfect running event for you.




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




Diabetes UK regional offices close to where events take place may know if supporters are being organised at these sorts of events.


----------

